# Can't send mail in exchange 2010



## superdutyf3 (Apr 29, 2012)

I have set up exchange on my server and i cant get email out to external email addresses.

i can send internal mail just fine

i have set up my send connectors and all seems ok there. im using mx records, no smart host

here is a log from mxtoobox


OK - 108.92.xx.xxx resolves to 108-92-xx.xxx.lightspeed.toldoh.sbcglobal.net
Warning - Reverse DNS does not match SMTP Banner
OK - Supports TLS.
0 seconds - Good on Connection time
OK - Not an open relay.

0.390 seconds - Good on Transaction Time

Session Transcript:
EHLO please-read-policy.mxtoolbox.com
250-Server.the-xxx-xxxx.net Hello [xx.20.xxx.133]
250-SIZE
250-PIPELINING
250-DSN
250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
250-STARTTLS
250-X-ANONYMOUSTLS
250-AUTH NTLM
250-X-EXPS GSSAPI NTLM
250-8BITMIME
250-BINARYMIME
250-CHUNKING
250-XEXCH50
250-XRDST
250 XSHADOW [62 ms]
MAIL FROM: <[email protected]>
250 2.1.0 Sender OK [62 ms]
RCPT TO: <[email protected]>
550 5.7.1 Unable to relay [78 ms]
QUIT
221 2.0.0 Service closing transmission channel [62 ms]

I have tried everything i can think of. ports 25,80,443,587 are open. also i can receive email from the outside world just fine too. 

plz help.
thanks

(Modified by admin to remove IP Address)


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Are the outbound messages stuck in the outbound queues?


----------



## superdutyf3 (Apr 29, 2012)

yes they are. they just say connecting before eventually timing out


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

On your send connectors. Is the IP used to route mail a " * " ? If more than one connector is its importance subdomain value a 1 ? ... my personal experience, when I setup my first exchange I used its own mx record. That routed through the default gateway... it never worked right. Some domains would get mail, some not. I used my ISP smart host. All problems stopped.


----------



## superdutyf3 (Apr 29, 2012)

i would love to find a smart host. that would solve all my problems. but i cant find one. my provider is at&t. anyone know of any smart hosts for them?


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

According to Google, Cwmx.com is the smtp server. Thou may need to enter that, or smtp.cwmx.com. let us know!


----------



## superdutyf3 (Apr 29, 2012)

tried both of those. no go  error was unable to connect. like it didnt exist. that or maybe need authentication? not sure but no luck yet...


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

What are you sending mail from? Outlook? Or the owa website? If outlook. Is your server when setting it up, the local IP?


----------



## superdutyf3 (Apr 29, 2012)

owa. i havent started messing with outlook yet


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Let's backup a second. Are you using business class service or residential service? I can tell you that in every instance I've encountered, outbound mail is blocked if hosting your own server. The only option would be to send out via an SMTP server outside the att network (or as was stated using the ATT server). The only times I've had issues sending messages is either ports being blocked on the ISP side, or not having correct DNS records for the domain established with whichever entity is hosting your domain name (ie godaddy) and reverse DNS verification fails. Almost always it's the larger HOTMAIL, GMAIL, AOL types of services since they try to block most mail that doesn't resolve correctly.


----------



## superdutyf3 (Apr 29, 2012)

good call. i did a nmap of my network form the outside world and found port 25 open. i thought that meant all was good. turns out att was blocking port 25. theres my problem. called them and mail is now sending correctly!!  still problem with reverse dns. aol does try to reject some of my mail. not all weirdly enough. gmail seems ok. yahoo puts my mail in spam. i am residential. anyway to make my reverse dns match? maybe with FQDN in exchange? proxy? 

Thanks so much guys for your help sofar. we are making progress


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

well, i defiantly tried lol, i do agree 100 % with the above thread, but just for future reference i called AT&T and asked for mail servers, they responded with AT&T	mailhost.worldnet.att.net so if this helps....


----------



## superdutyf3 (Apr 29, 2012)

i will try that to see if it works too


----------

